# Problème clavier iPad Pro 12 et Word ou Outlook



## Gladjessca (23 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je viens d'acquérir le dernier iPad Pro 12 et j'ai des soucis avec le clavier et Outlook ou Word... Il change certaines lettres, les supprime comme le "à"... C'est très pénible. 

Avez-vous ce genre de soucis ? Si oui, existe-t-il des claviers iOS alternatifs qui le corrigent ? 

Vous avez peut-être trouvé une solution de réglages.

Cela vient peut-être des applications de Microsoft, dans ce cas... 

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Philippe


----------



## Gladjessca (27 Juin 2017)

Précision pour ceux qui auraient le même soucis, ça n'a rien à voir avec Word ou Outlook, c'est un problème d'iOS ! 

Voici le retour d'Apple : problème reconnu, seule solution : supprimer le remplacement automatique. 

Je l'ai signalé avec captures d'écrans par le lien fourni par l'assistance. Peut-être une correction dans les futures versions.

Mais je suis surpris que si peu de personnes en parlent, surtout quand on utilise l'iPad 12.9 idéal avec Word entre autre.


----------



## Nicolas Meunier (27 Juin 2017)

Là je suis sur iPad Pro 12.9 v2 et Office 365... pas de soucis.


----------



## Wizepat (27 Juin 2017)

Essayes en désactivant la correction automatique dans preference->general->clavier. 
Je rencontre des pb avec certain mot professionnel qui me corrige automatiquement par des mots courants.


----------



## Yorka33 (10 Juillet 2017)

Enfin je trouve quelqu'un qui a le même soucis..  j'ai eu Apple est ils n'ont pas de solutions, moi ça me "mange" très souvent les mots "été" "à" et des fois des mots bien plus long mais ceux là c'est courant. C'est vraiment très problématique et enlever la correction automatique l'est tout autant pour moi Espérons qu'ios 11 résoudra se problème.


----------



## USB09 (10 Juillet 2017)

Faite un reset dans les réglages du dictionnaire.


----------



## Yorka33 (11 Juillet 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Faite un reset dans les réglages du dictionnaire.


J'ai déjà fais reset du dictionnaire, changement du clavier en belge ou canadien ça me fait toujours la même chose, même desinstallant completement l'iPad et j'ai le même soucis... j'ai appelé Apple ils n'ont aucunes solutions... il en avait jamais entendu parlé de ce soucis...


----------



## Gladjessca (11 Juillet 2017)

Yorka33 a dit:


> J'ai déjà fais reset du dictionnaire, changement du clavier en belge ou canadien ça me fait toujours la même chose, même desinstallant completement l'iPad et j'ai le même soucis... j'ai appelé Apple ils n'ont aucunes solutions... il en avait jamais entendu parlé de ce soucis...



Apple m’a envoyé un lien pour expliquer le soucis et joindre des captures écran. Ce qui est amusant c’est que je me suis habitué sans la correction automatique, au final beaucoup moins d’erreurs dans mes textes !


----------



## Yorka33 (11 Juillet 2017)

Gladjessca a dit:


> Apple m’a envoyé un lien pour expliquer le soucis et joindre des captures écran. Ce qui est amusant c’est que je me suis habitué sans la correction automatique, au final beaucoup moins d’erreurs dans mes textes !


Je pense que je vais finir par faire pareil à force mais je trouve que la correction automatique me corrige quand même bien les erreurs de frappes... vivement iOS 11 qui va nous libérer ce grand iPad en espérant que ça règle le problème de clavier par la même occasion...


----------



## Gladjessca (12 Juillet 2017)

Yorka33 a dit:


> Je pense que je vais finir par faire pareil à force mais je trouve que la correction automatique me corrige quand même bien les erreurs de frappes... vivement iOS 11 qui va nous libérer ce grand iPad en espérant que ça règle le problème de clavier par la même occasion...



Pour faire presque aussi rapide que la correction automatique il suffit de « cliquer » sur un mot, même si il n’est souligné en rouge, et iOS te propose des alternatives souvent bonnes. Ça permet aussi de contrôler les changements à opérer et évite des mots parfois embêtants !


----------



## Yorka33 (12 Juillet 2017)

Gladjessca a dit:


> Pour faire presque aussi rapide que la correction automatique il suffit de « cliquer » sur un mot, même si il n’est souligné en rouge, et iOS te propose des alternatives souvent bonnes. Ça permet aussi de contrôler les changements à opérer et évite des mots parfois embêtants !


J'avoue je viens de tester ce matin et c'est pas mal du coup j'ai remis la prédiction comme ça quand je vois que j'ai fait une faute de frappe j'ai directement l'alternative au clavier. Merci


----------

